# Just Grabbed St. Thomas



## classiclincoln (Apr 15, 2017)

Was checking out what was on II just before we placed our exchange for next winter and saw an efficiency at Bluebeard's Beach Club the second week of December.  So, we're going to be there for our anniversary.  Never been there and pointers for the island and car rental will be appreciated.

Great trip right before we head to Aruba for the winter. 

Thanks!


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Apr 16, 2017)

We actually just cancelled our trip when we received the following e-mail from RCI:

The staff at BLUEBEARD'S CASTLE has notified us that the Virgin Islands is implementing The 'Environmental/Infrastructure Impact Fee' which goes into effect on May 1, 2017and will require RCI inbounds, to pay a $25.00 per day fee or $175 per week. The bill requires that this fee be collected upon check- in by SPM Resorts -Virgin Island, LLC..


----------



## melissy123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Take a day trip to St. John.  Look at the Marriott forum. One TUGGER had a last minute trip to Marriott Frenchman's Cove. Lots of suggestions there.


----------



## legalfee (Apr 16, 2017)

We've been owners at BBBC for awhile. Great beach, swim up pool bar, restaurant, dive shack, and store. Take a day trip on the car ferry to St John or a day cruise to the BVI (need passport). We normally rent a car from Avis. It's $100 less if you take a cab from the airport and pickup the car from Seabourne.


----------



## classiclincoln (Apr 16, 2017)

Never been to the island, so $175 per week is no biggie.


----------



## classiclincoln (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for the tips so far.  What is the link to the Marriott Forum?

Also, any restaurant ideas would be great.


----------



## legalfee (Apr 19, 2017)

As for restaurants we like Oceana in Frenchtown, Room with a View at the Castle, and the Old Stone Farmhouse. We've been to Fish Tales in Red Hook the last couple of times and liked it.


----------



## mark201235 (Apr 19, 2017)

classiclincoln said:


> Was checking out what was on II just before we placed our exchange for next winter and saw an efficiency at Bluebeard's Beach Club the second week of December.  So, we're going to be there for our anniversary.  Never been there and pointers for the island and car rental will be appreciated.
> 
> Great trip right before we head to Aruba for the winter.
> 
> Thanks!



We will be staying at Bluebeards Beach Club next month and are keeping an eye on this thread for pointers and recommendations as well. I booked a car through Paradise car rental. They matched the price I was quoted from Avis so I thought I'd give them a shot.  Local company that seems to get good reviews. Will let you know how our experience is with them after we return.

Mark


----------



## sts1732 (Apr 19, 2017)

When we picked up our car at the airport, the best advise from the rental counter I got was "DRIVE ON THE LEFT AND HONK YOUR HORN.....ALOT". Had no problems was there for 2 wks. it was a hoot.....


----------



## melissy123 (Apr 20, 2017)

Just got back from St. Thomas.  Used Paradise Car Rental.  Very nice service, and I would use again.


----------



## mark201235 (Apr 20, 2017)

melissy123 said:


> Just got back from St. Thomas.  Used Paradise Car Rental.  Very nice service, and I would use again.



Great to know. Just finalized things with them today and received confirmation. 

Mark


----------



## classiclincoln (Apr 20, 2017)

Good info, thanks.

Looking forward to your experience with Paradise.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 20, 2017)

The new restaurant at BBC called Lanai has been a big hit with resort guests and locals alike.  Great Food, lunch and dinner - nice bar crowd and a beautiful location.  There is also a pool bar and small shop onsite that serves breakfast and lunch. For a "fancy meal" we like Havana Blue at the Marriott Morningstar Resort.  Good seafood at Mimi's Seaside Bistro http://mimsseaside.com - they have an all you can eat shrimp night. Happy Hour we enjoy Fat Turtle at Yacht Haven Grand, and the SandBar, also at the Marriott.


----------



## deemarket (Jun 11, 2017)

We have never been to St Thomas either and got a match to the Marriott's Frenchman Cove Oct 8th for a 2 BR for our small 1 BR Sheraton Desert Oasis.  Of course we have to pay the new fee to get the upgrade to the 2 BR.  At least the 50% discount was in place so it was $49.50 for that. (Only the two of us but worth it for us so we can spread out and maybe invite another couple to join us. And love having a full kitchen and washer and dryer) We were also informed about the added $25/day fee so another $135.  All in all, we are getting a great all in price for our accommodations.

The location of Bluebeard's Beach interests me because it looks like it would be quieter.  And the beach looks nice. I don't know much about it.  Do know it is a Wyndham property.  For the next time for us the decision would be:  quieter location or bigger unit with more amenities?

Been researching a lot the last few days and for car rental these are the ones that have had high reviews:  Amalie, Dependable, Paradise.  I think we are going with Amalie for a 2 seater Jeep for weekly total of $566.25. = $540 plus $3.75/day.  Could change - I haven't seen the contract yet but they don't charge for additional driver and they have service in St John too in case of any problems while there.

Enjoy your trip and let us know how it goes when you return.


----------



## deemarket (Jun 11, 2017)

classiclincoln said:


> Thanks for the tips so far.  What is the link to the Marriott Forum?



To get to the tip on the Marriott Forum go to -

Forum
  Timeshare Resort Systems
     Marriott Vacation Club
Look for the Thread titled "Marriott's Frenchman Cove in Oct

With our first trip to St Thomas in October I have so many questions too


----------



## melissy123 (Jun 11, 2017)

You would pay the $25 per day at BBC also. Plus Wyndham usually has some sort of extra fees. The Marriott, in my opinion, would be a hands down winner over BBC. One you get there you'll see what I mean. MFC is not a noisy party location. Lots of activities for sure, and especially in October it shouldn't be too crowded. I like the little beach in front of MFC and you can always go to the bigger beach at Morningstar. 
Amalie Car Rental is a solid choice. I've used all three, and they're all good. Dependable doesn't pick you up at the airport in the car you're going to drive and won't let you just drop off at the airport. Dependable also seems to have the oldest cars out of the three. And no service on St. John. But they are the cheapest. I would use either Paradise or Amalie next time depending on what car I wanted and what the price was.


----------



## deemarket (Jun 11, 2017)

You may want to see if there are other fees at Bluebeard's.  I just read on the forum that they charge $22/day energy fee (that doesn't include Internet).


----------

